# Question for girls



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

What makes a guy "good" at s*x? Is it just going really fast?


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Depends some like it fast, some like it slow - my only advice would be don't be selfish!!


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

would it be okay then to ask for a lot of feedback during the act?? seems like performance anxieties can kill the mood without proper feedback.

are women as up front about what exactly what they want than i think?


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

rgrwng said:


> would it be okay then to ask for a lot of feedback during the act?? seems like performance anxieties can kill the mood without proper feedback.
> 
> are women as up front about what exactly what they want than i think?


**** but you'll know if she's having a good time or not. But I feel the same way with guys so I probably shouldn't be responding. I try to be honest.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

sweetD said:


> Depends some like it fast, some like it slow - my only advice would be don't be selfish!!


lol what does that mean, selfish?

If I could replicate what a male p*rnstar does would that be good?


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

The Professor said:


> lol what does that mean, selfish?


Some guys just don't care about the womans needs/wants in bed. (I've had some really horrible sexual encounters) you seem eager to please in bed so you're on the right track! I don't know male pornstars by name except lexington steele,lol.

Every girl/woman is different though!!

I'm probably going to delete all my posts soon!cringing as I type.


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

HaHa this question is way too hard to answer because there's so many different factors involved and what it comes down to is what she likes. examples of factors is amount of foreplay, speed, consistency, touch, speaking, etc. So all i have to say is that every girl is different (lol I'm sure you were expecting that response) just ask her what she likes and she'll be really happy you asked. and like sweetD said "dont be selfish"


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Whatever you do don't be a minuteman....


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

sweetD said:


> Some guys just don't care about the womans needs/wants in bed. (I've had some really horrible sexual encounters) you seem eager to please in bed so you're on the right track! I don't know male pornstars by name except lexington steele,lol.
> 
> Every girl/woman is different though!!
> 
> I'm probably going to delete all my posts soon!cringing as I type.


hahaha that's a great post. LMAO Lexington Steele! (I know of him)

What are the woman's needs and wants though? Don't you just put it in and move it fast and hard? I would figure this is enjoyable for both parties right?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

katiebird said:


> HaHa this question is way too hard to answer because there's so many different factors involved and what it comes down to is what she likes. examples of factors is amount of foreplay, speed, consistency, touch, speaking, etc. So all i have to say is that every girl is different (lol I'm sure you were expecting that response) just ask her what she likes and she'll be really happy you asked. and like sweetD said "dont be selfish"


What do you like? I just want an example


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

The Professor said:


> What do you like? I just want an example


I think katiebirds post pretty much covers it. there is no wrong or right answer!just ask the girl what she wants.


----------



## insanityartist (Sep 14, 2011)

*What makes a guy good at sex?*

*With me he has to last longer that I do-prematurity is an obvious no no. Another thing I hate is a guy who won't recipricate with oral sex. So yeah, basically selfishness.*

*aaaaaaand, at least 15 minutes of foreplay is pretty important. I don't like the feeling of being rushed.*


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

foreplay, foreplay, foreplay. godspeed

and for the love of f*cks sake make her come.


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

The Professor said:


> What do you like? I just want an example


um well i don't want to get too much into detail but ill give a few examples i suppose.. like for foreplay usually even just kissing the neck and ears is good, personally I dislike foreplay thats longer then 5 mins some might perfer differently. agresstion and dirty talking too, but not every girl likes it.. i think the bottom line is that you just have to experiment. try different positions and don't be afraid to ask, trust me a girl will like it when her guy asks what she likes.. that's all I can really tell you, I feel like ive already given too much detail.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I always make sure I give her an orgasm with my fingers and/or tongue first. Sadly most guys don't do this, but happily it makes those of us who do seem that much better. My girlfriend had only gotten off with a guy ONCE in her life before she met me, and she's had several long term boyfriends and a handful of shorter term flings. With me she gets off 95% of the time.

Also, during straight up sex, vary the positions a bit, see what she likes...a lot of girls like to go on top and this is great for us guys because when she's grinding it is less stimulating for us and so it seems like you're lasting longer. Try some more wild positions like you see in porn and she may respond veeerrry positively...but only whip those moves out when it seems like the right time, the right mood. 

You have to be able to gauge this mood. If you feel like there's a lot of passion in the air, go harder and faster, squeeze her, pull hair, etc...if there's a more gentle aura in the room, go slower, kiss the neck (very important!!!!), lightly run your fingers over her body, etc. The important thing is to mix it up and experiment to see what she likes, then go from there. Try to surprise her here and there but don't do anything too crazy unless you're sure she would go for it.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Just the opposite I have noticed. Don't try to reenact a porno you've seen. Most chicks don't like to be jackhammered™.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Knowing how to use what's in your mouth better than what's in your pants. :b


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

rymo said:


> I always make sure I give her an orgasm with my fingers and/or tongue first. Sadly most guys don't do this, but happily it makes those of us who do seem that much better. My girlfriend had only gotten off with a guy ONCE in her life before she met me, and she's had several long term boyfriends and a handful of shorter term flings. With me she gets off 95% of the time.
> 
> Also, during straight up sex, vary the positions a bit, see what she likes...a lot of girls like to go on top and this is great for us guys because when she's grinding it is less stimulating for us and so it seems like you're lasting longer. Try some more wild positions like you see in porn and she may respond veeerrry positively...but only whip those moves out when it seems like the right time, the right mood.
> 
> You have to be able to gauge this mood. If you feel like there's a lot of passion in the air, go harder and faster, squeeze her, pull hair, etc...if there's a more gentle aura in the room, go slower, kiss the neck (very important!!!!), lightly run your fingers over her body, etc. The important thing is to mix it up and experiment to see what she likes, then go from there. Try to surprise her here and there but don't do anything too crazy unless you're sure she would go for it.


You should be a sex therapist....seriously.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Syndacus said:


> You should be a sex therapist....seriously.


LOL thanks and I'm sorry for going into so much detail. It's just my observations as a horny guy.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

so basically I just have to ask her "what's your fantasy"?

and I agree with you rymo


----------



## stillirise (Aug 4, 2011)

The Professor said:


> If I could replicate what a male p*rnstar does would that be good?


Most women do not want you to cum on their face, FYI. :b


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

rymo said:


> I always make sure I give her an orgasm with my fingers and/or tongue first. Sadly most guys don't do this, but happily it makes those of us who do seem that much better. My girlfriend had only gotten off with a guy ONCE in her life before she met me, and she's had several long term boyfriends and a handful of shorter term flings. With me she gets off 95% of the time.
> 
> Also, during straight up sex, vary the positions a bit, see what she likes...a lot of girls like to go on top and this is great for us guys because when she's grinding it is less stimulating for us and so it seems like you're lasting longer. Try some more wild positions like you see in porn and she may respond veeerrry positively...but only whip those moves out when it seems like the right time, the right mood.
> 
> You have to be able to gauge this mood. If you feel like there's a lot of passion in the air, go harder and faster, squeeze her, pull hair, etc...if there's a more gentle aura in the room, go slower, kiss the neck (very important!!!!), lightly run your fingers over her body, etc. The important thing is to mix it up and experiment to see what she likes, then go from there. Try to surprise her here and there but don't do anything too crazy unless you're sure she would go for it.


This.

Also, not every girl is the same and not every guy is the same. I've had different guys wow me for different reasons. Oh and dont think that simply going 'in, out, in, out' will do the trick... there's a spot you need to hit. Dont be afraid to ask if you're doing it right, or if she wants you to do it differently.. most girls will be happy to give you a little bit of guidance. :yes

But most importantly dont think so much and just enjoy it. Guaranteed the more time you spend analysing every move you make the less chance you'll have of pleasing her.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

penis pushups


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

A question for the girls: If a guy is "premature" and "finishes" long before you do, is it still a turn-off if he then "finishes" you off with hands, mouth, etc?

Also, I don't give this thread long before it is removed.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

WalkingDisaster said:


> A question for the girls: If a guy is "premature" and "finishes" long before you do, is it still a turn-off if he then "finishes" you off with hands, mouth, etc?


No I don't think it is. It'a all about the mouth,hands for me.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

as this is an *"ask a female"* thread, i would like to know why some dye their hair different colors, or shades of different colors other than natural color. like, i see asian girls put brown highlights (correct term?) and blondes darken or use other colors. why is this? are females hair conscious?


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Because we like to change the way we look? Because we get bored of whatever colour we have? Because having a different colour might make us look different and feel more confident?


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Considering most of the advice given in this thread is basically the exact opposite of what I like (and so, I couldn't be the only one), I have to stress the importance of asking her. If you find it difficult to be so direct verbally, request that she _show you _what she likes. That should work well for both of you. :yes

As has been said, we're all different. Some of us might just be very different. Ahem.


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

You don't have to jackhammer like a pornstar to have good sex. 

focus on her. ask her what she wants. learn what she likes. dont be the guy that doesnt "return the favor". climaxes are just as important to her as they are to you. 

main thing is relax and enjoy it and dont think too much. it should be fun


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

Innamorata said:


> Because we like to change the way we look? Because we get bored of whatever colour we have? Because having a different colour might make us look different and feel more confident?


thanks for the clarification. idk, i guess i like women's hair the way it is. after all, it's what they started with.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

God damn! For a forum of people who have SA, you guys sure do get laid a lot...


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

guppy88 said:


> God damn! For a forum of people who have SA, you guys sure do get laid a lot...


LOL. It's called life and experience.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Or one major relationship.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Innamorata said:


> Or one major relationship.


Yea. you can have sex multiple times with one person.


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

guppy88 said:


> God damn! For a forum of people who have SA, you guys sure do get laid a lot...


knowing about sex and having experience with it doesn't have to come from "getting laid alot" and having many partners.

in a relationship you can explore sex maybe even more than if you hooked up with many people.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't have any experience to draw from since I still have my V-card, and this is really a subjective question. However, I'll speak from my fantasizing experience and share what I think I might enjoy. 

As others have said, the biggest turn-offs are guys who come too quickly and guys who are selfish in bed and only concerned with their own pleasure. I like a guy who is not afraid to please me in the ways I would like to be pleased (i.e. oral sex, petting, manual stimulation, etc.) and not be afraid to spend time with foreplay. I also like a guy who knows how to work the boobies, and can please my breasts with oral pleasure. LOL. I'm also a fan of guys who like to talk dirty and whisper in my ear as they kiss and lick my neck and lips, etc. Dirty talk can be a good turn-on. It's important to have communication towards each other's needs, and not be afraid to explore new and exciting things sexually. Hope this helps OP.

Side note...Hope my post won't be a problem for the mods. I never intended to get so graphic, but wanted to give the OP a chance to see what some women enjoy in bed. Sorry if I offended anyone, but you can always stop reading it and skip over. LOL.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

guppy88 said:


> God damn! For a forum of people who have SA, you guys sure do get laid a lot...


Or we research this stuff thoroughly for the day we may need it...

Or maybe that's just me.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree with the previous poster that the mind is a very powerful sexual organ - get that going and a good time will be had by all.

Really fast, imo, is not what most women are looking for. Personally, I like a few different tempos during the act. You can save the fast and furious for the end.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Double Indemnity said:


> I agree with the previous poster that the mind is a very powerful sexual organ - get that going and a good time will be had by all.
> 
> Really fast, imo, is not what most women are looking for. Personally, I like a few different tempos during the act. You can save the fast and furious for the end.


I agree...fast and furious is not really the way to go unless it is apparent that this is what both parties desire. I think most girls like a guy who can get a good bodily rhythm going and knows where to apply the right amount of pressure. :yes


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

be confident in your abilities, while being in tune to her needs. 

um while we're on the topic can i just say in 6 years my bf has never gotten me off?


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

blue the puppy said:


> um while we're on the topic can i just say in 6 years my bf has never gotten me off?


:sus so...

you just do without?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

guppy88 said:


> God damn! For a forum of people who have SA, you guys sure do get laid a lot...


Or we just started getting some pretty recently.. :yes


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Stamina


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

anonymous soul said:


> :sus so...
> 
> you just do without?


well no, i just have to take matters into my own hands.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

You guys are sickos!


----------



## evginmubutu (Sep 12, 2011)

No they're not! You're sexually repressed!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Bluepanda said:


> vaginal orgasms > clitoral


nah, other way around.

at least in my experience... :um

Also the g-spot is kind of a myth. I mean it's a real spot, and it does feel good for some women, but not all. Stimulating the g-spot can actually cause discomfort in some women, and no sensation at all in others. And when it does feel good, it's not always as mind-blowing as it's made out to be. That's why people believe it's hard to find. It's actually not, it just doesn't typically create the super intense orgasm of legends.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

worship my vagina 

kiss it, lick it, take time to get to know it. take time to ask me what tickles my fancy. Have some stamina or I will use my toy instead  hmmm

It really depends on the girl . you need to ask her what get's her off specifically. I should have at least 4 orgasms before you have one  that's just me though hehe


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

rymo said:


> I always make sure I give her an orgasm with my fingers and/or tongue first. Sadly most guys don't do this, but happily it makes those of us who do seem that much better. My girlfriend had only gotten off with a guy ONCE in her life before she met me, and she's had several long term boyfriends and a handful of shorter term flings. With me she gets off 95% of the time.


As mentioned before women all have different preferences. Though it's better than no orgasm, I don't really like having orgasms through oral sex/fingers. Kind of lose my enthusiasm for sex after the fact.

People on forums say you should this and you should do that, but the reality is a lot of guys just seem to be in a big hurry during sex. Not much foreplay and their whole focus is on the genitals and not much else.


----------



## Silverella (Sep 17, 2011)

When in the first flush of love I don't much mind if neither of us come - I just enjoy the closeness and intensity so for me, if it's someone you're close to - emotional connectedness during sex, deep eye contact, etc.

If it's just fun sex - then I get excited if I can tell the guy is excited - so don't be afraid to show enthusiasm Technique wise - start slow and build up gradually to fast, please


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

au Lait said:


> nah, other way around.
> 
> at least in my experience... :um
> 
> Also the g-spot is kind of a myth. I mean it's a real spot, and it does feel good for some women, but not all. Stimulating the g-spot can actually cause discomfort in some women, and no sensation at all in others. And when it does feel good, it's not always as mind-blowing as it's made out to be. That's why people believe it's hard to find. It's actually not, it just doesn't typically create the super intense orgasm of legends.


I think this depends on the girl. The one I am with is the only one I've been with but I can make her come like crazy with massaging her g-spot. One time she came so hard I could barely move my fingers because she was squeezing and coming so hard.

Also my tip: Dont think of sex as "penetrating/in and out", the whole thing is sex. Starting with making out, slowly caressing her whole body, kissing her neck, playing with her breasts, oral etc.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

You've got to learn how to use the tounge, buddy




........write the letters of the alphabet on her genitals, and stroke the clit


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

stillirise said:


> Most women do not want you to cum on their face, FYI. :b


You'd be surprised..


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Zen Mechanics said:


> You'd be surprised..


LOL.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Bluepanda said:


> Are you referring to the pee sensation?


That, and other sensations. It really doesn't feel good for some women.



Nessy said:


> I think this depends on the girl. The one I am with is the only one I've been with but I can make her come like crazy with massaging her g-spot. One time she came so hard I could barely move my fingers because she was squeezing and coming so hard.


Yeah. That's why I said some women. Every woman's body is different. The myth is not the fact that it exists and feels really good, but that it feels really good for all women.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

StayingMotivated said:


> worship my vagina
> 
> kiss it, lick it, take time to get to know it.


 This. You give it pleasure, it gives you pleasure. 



CynicalOptimist said:


> a guy who knows how to work the boobies, and can please my breasts with oral pleasure...Dirty talk can be a good turn-on.


and this. Bewbs must be paid attention to, always!

Going fast is only exciting once she's already into it and aroused. You can't just pop in out of nowhere and start hammering away. That is not only painful, but it can injure her. Start off slow and then go fast. And yes women's minds have to be turned on for us to orgasm. Tell her what you find sexy about her and what you want to do to her. And don't use stupid porno lines, just tell her what you actually feel. 
Like everyone else said, you have to get to know your partner because everyone likes different things. These are just general preferences that I and most women I've known have. The most important thing is not rushing through or being selfish.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

*is flushed*


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ospi said:


> *is flushed*


:rub

:twisted


----------



## circumlocuter (Oct 2, 2011)

I think good sex with a girl starts way before the bedroom.

If you can build up anticipation during the day through flirting, teasing, and hinting at what you plan to do to her, it will feel so much more intense for her when it does eventually happen.

The longer you take to get to the act of actual sex, the better.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

size and girth make a guy good at sex, the other stuff you can work with, you never hear a girl talking about how good her small partner was...well I never hear it lol


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

circumlocuter said:


> I think good sex with a girl starts way before the bedroom.
> 
> If you can build up anticipation during the day through flirting, teasing, and hinting at what you plan to do to her, it will feel so much more intense for her when it does eventually happen.
> 
> The longer you take to get to the act of actual sex, the better.


Yes, yes, and more yes. Teasing and flirting is so good, just makes it even better when it does finally happen.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

calichick said:


> size and girth make a guy good at sex, the other stuff you can work with, you never hear a girl talking about how good her small partner was...well I never hear it lol


I imagine most girls wouldn't go around saying their partner's penis was small to everyone, partly because it would be unfair on the partner, and partly that they might want to make their female friends jealous and pretend their partner was big. Also, if the partner was good at sex, they wouldn't say "My partner is great at sex, and has a small penis", I imagine they'd just say "My partner is great at sex", and not mention the penis size.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

The question I have is, how does a guy _get_ to sex?


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

are women as self-conscious of breast size like guys are with "themselves"? like, are larger breasts that are bigger more often wished for? or are women fine with their sizes?

and why do they always ask if "this makes their butt look big"? it's a trick question i have yet to fully understand...


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Innamorata said:


> Yes, yes, and more yes. Teasing and flirting is so good, just makes it even better when it does finally happen.


I'm always shocked at how the common stereotype of men is that they hate foreplay. I have no real-life experience on the matter, but I'm ready to bet that I'd love it. I like cuddles a lot.


----------



## Ih8Hondas (Aug 29, 2011)

WalkingDisaster:1059329654 said:


> Or we research this stuff thoroughly for the day we may need it...
> 
> Or maybe that's just me.


I though I was the only one who did that.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

ShyGuy86 said:


> I'm always shocked at how the common stereotype of men is that they hate foreplay. I have no real-life experience on the matter, but I'm ready to bet that I'd love it. I like cuddles a lot.


Glad to hear it.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

WalkingDisaster said:


> I imagine most girls wouldn't go around saying their partner's penis was small to everyone, partly because it would be unfair on the partner, and partly that they might want to make their female friends jealous and pretend their partner was big. Also, if the partner was good at sex, they wouldn't say "My partner is great at sex, and has a small penis", I imagine they'd just say "My partner is great at sex", and not mention the penis size.


and then again, I know some women would dump a guy over penis size..if it was way too small haha


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

circumlocuter said:


> I think good sex with a girl starts way before the bedroom.
> 
> If you can build up anticipation during the day through flirting, teasing, and hinting at what you plan to do to her, it will feel so much more intense for her when it does eventually happen.
> 
> The longer you take to get to the act of actual sex, the better.


This is mega true. :yes


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

The Professor said:


> What makes a guy "good" at s*x? Is it just going really fast?





rgrwng said:


> would it be okay then to ask for a lot of feedback during the act?? seems like performance anxieties can kill the mood without proper feedback.
> 
> are women as up front about what exactly what they want than i think?


You could certainly ask her during the act if she likes X or Y or Z.. Something like, "Do you like it when I do this?" then do it. You could make it into a game and have fun with it.

Some women may be embarrassed about their bodies and not fully know what they like and what they don't. Have to discover together! But I think it's more acceptable now to society that women masturbate, orgasm, and enjoy sex than it was 40, 30, even 20 years ago. So I assume more women now will have a general idea about what they like.



The Professor said:


> lol what does that mean, selfish?
> 
> If I could replicate what a male p*rnstar does would that be good?


NO! Do not imitate a male pornstar! At least not the first few times with a women--unless she let's you know she likes that.

Selfish is thinking only of your own pleasure and orgasm, using her like a blow-up doll. S ex is about GIVING and receiving.



The Professor said:


> What are the woman's needs and wants though? Don't you just put it in and move it fast and hard? I would figure this is enjoyable for both parties right?


There's so much more than putting it in and moving it fast and hard. She'll let you know with words, sounds, body language if she's enjoying the experience.



WalkingDisaster said:


> A question for the girls: If a guy is "premature" and "finishes" long before you do, is it still a turn-off if he then "finishes" you off with hands, mouth, etc?
> 
> Also, I don't give this thread long before it is removed.


I guess it wouldn't be a turn-off because at least you're thinking of her needs. Or even wait 5-10 minutes and go another round!  Try again!



Nessy said:


> I think this depends on the girl. The one I am with is the only one I've been with but I can make her come like crazy with massaging her g-spot. One time she came so hard I could barely move my fingers because she was squeezing and coming so hard.
> 
> Also my tip: Dont think of sex as "penetrating/in and out", the whole thing is sex. Starting with making out, slowly caressing her whole body, kissing her neck, playing with her breasts, oral etc.


Yes. Penetration is only part of it. My then-boyfriend-now-husband made me come once simply by kissing and sucking on my breasts. No penetration at all (not even fingers).



rgrwng said:


> are women as self-conscious of breast size like guys are with "themselves"? like, are larger breasts that are bigger more often wished for? or are women fine with their sizes?.


Sometimes a woman is self-conscious about breast size. Goes along with self-esteem. It took me a couple years in my 20s to accept the size I am. It would be nice to be just a little bit bigger, but I personally wouldn't want to be too big (not proportioned to my body size). I've heard about the back problems--so bigger isn't always better! Hubby's happy with them so that helps too.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

rgrwng said:


> are women as self-conscious of breast size like guys are with "themselves"? like, are larger breasts that are bigger more often wished for? or are women fine with their sizes?


Depends on the gal. I am A-OK as-is.



> and why do they always ask if "this makes their butt look big"? it's a trick question i have yet to fully understand...


Do we? I ask sometimes. I hope the answer is, "Yes."


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

StayingMotivated said:


> worship my vagina
> 
> kiss it, lick it, take time to get to know it.


Yes mam!

:nw:whip

haha


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

A question: do you guys think guys care more about breast size than girls care about penis size, or the other way around?


----------



## circumlocuter (Oct 2, 2011)

WalkingDisaster said:


> A question: do you guys think guys care more about breast size than girls care about penis size, or the other way around?


As I have grown up I have realized that its not just about breast size.

Its about overall shape, nipple size and type (wide, pointy, puffy, inverted, small peanuts, tone, bubbly, smooth), weight, density, perkiness...even veins and degree of transparency.

Boobs come in a remarkable variety of types, and if a guy only differentiates between big and small, then that's very unobservant on his part.

...not that that answered your question :b. My point is that perhaps for a girl the attributes of a penis are far more subtle than size and girth.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

circumlocuter said:


> As I have grown up I have realized that its not just about breast size.
> 
> Its about overall shape, nipple size and type (wide, pointy, puffy, inverted, small peanuts, tone, bubbly, smooth), weight, density, perkiness...even veins and degree of transparency.
> 
> ...


From the majority of guys I've talked to, it seems that men just like breasts generally, regardless of size. Obviously, everyone has their own subtle preferences, but generally as long as they're normal boobs most guys will like them (I also think this). I just wondered if girls thought the same about penises.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

WalkingDisaster said:


> A question: do you guys think guys care more about breast size than girls care about penis size, or the other way around?


Honestly I don't care about penis size. And also breast size. But I usually think small breasted woman are hotter lol


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

WalkingDisaster said:


> A question: do you guys think guys care more about breast size than girls care about penis size, or the other way around?


Most guys (myself included) do not discriminate based on breast size.

they are all lovely!! :yes


----------



## circumlocuter (Oct 2, 2011)

WalkingDisaster said:


> but generally as long as they're normal boobs most guys will like them (I also think this).


I don't think there is a 'normal' type.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

circumlocuter said:


> As I have grown up I have realized that its not just about breast size.
> 
> Its about overall shape, nipple size and type (wide, pointy, puffy, inverted, small peanuts, tone, bubbly, smooth), weight, density, perkiness...even veins and degree of transparency.
> 
> ...


Yes, certain shapes are better than others. Mushroom head ones are much more beautiful than ones where the shaft is wider than the head. A slight tilt is alright but ones that have a big curve are hard to work with.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

WalkingDisaster said:


> A question: do you guys think guys care more about breast size than girls care about penis size, or the other way around?


I definitely think girls care way more about penis size than guys care about breast size.

Guys will never stop sleeping with a girl because her breasts are too small. If they do, then something is seriously wrong with them. Girls (not all), however, would definitely stop sleeping with a guy if they felt he was too small for their taste.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> *is flushed*


I hear you. Is this really SAS forum? :lol


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I have a 16" zucchini in my refrigerator!


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Yes, certain shapes are better than others. Mushroom head ones are much more beautiful than ones where the shaft is wider than the head. A slight tilt is alright but ones that have a big curve are hard to work with.


Took me 5 minutes to understand what the topic was about. :lol


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Is it bad that I understood straight away?.......

Ahem.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I love the difference in numbers between replies and views. 

Welp, back to lurking!

*lurk lurk lurk*


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

ShyGuy86 said:


> I'm always shocked at how the common stereotype of men is that they hate foreplay. I have no real-life experience on the matter, but I'm ready to bet that I'd love it. I like cuddles a lot.


Right. I have no experience either, but the build up has to be much more satisfying than the actual intercourse.

As far as breast size, I could care less, and actually find smaller ones cuter. I'm not a "breast man" by any means. I know I'm in the minority, but I actually find naked breasts unattractive (do women ever like having sex while wearing a bra?). I like the way they look under clothes, though. Just thought I'd get my opinion in before the thread is locked.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Dear god. Boobs are awesome.


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

Innamorata said:


> Dear god. Boobs are awesome.


:clap


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

anonymous soul said:


> :clap


:yes


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

The Professor said:


> If I could replicate what a male p*rnstar does would that be good?


There's been a lot of good advice but i just wanted to say: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooo, don't do it!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

rgrwng said:


>


this seems legit


----------



## UniversalPolymath (Jun 3, 2011)

Innamorata said:


> Dear god. Boobs are awesome.


Now there's something we can all agree on.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

There is no set definition for being "good" in bed in my opinion. It depends on what you and your partner enjoy. I think being selfish is the universal no-no though. Don't only care about yourself and make sure you please her too...if you "finish" before her or something, make sure you also help her "finish" somehow. 
My boyfriend always makes sure that either I finish first or that we both do at the same time, that way there's no disappointment afterwards.
Talking can good too, believe it or not your partner might want you to say things as you're doing it. That's something you'd have to talk to them about though, as it usually varies from person to person. Also, foreplay is fun. Remember that, haha.  & as I was reading through the other posts I think I saw something about how guys supposedly don't like foreplay? If that's the case than my boyfriend must be a freak of nature, because he absolutely loves it.


----------



## Ih8Hondas (Aug 29, 2011)

Innamorata:1059343604 said:


> Dear god. Boobs are awesome.


You might as well change your user name to Captain Obvious.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Ih8Hondas said:


> You might as well change your user name to Captain Obvious.


Nah, I prefer Captain Blunt.


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

If you wanna replicate a pornstar then Manuel Ferrara is your best bet. 
*
*


----------



## Seze (Oct 7, 2011)

Just talk about it with her. Someone likes it hard and rough and someone wants to feel like princess in a high tower. You just need to find out, whats her fantasy. 

Many of us havent got vaginal orgasm just because we feel like sperm-tank. Let her feel comfortable, thats the key of success.

Ohh, and be careful about touching on the breast. Dont squeeze it like mad, thats rly not so hot. Imagine that she will squeeze your testicles in a vice, thats the same for us.

Also ...dont think we are enjoying sucking your penis, its not what warming us up. Most of us hate it and we are doing it just because we want to please you.


----------



## circumlocuter (Oct 2, 2011)

Seze said:


> Also ...dont think we are enjoying sucking your penis, its not what warming us up. Most of us hate it and we are doing it just because we want to please you.


LOL. A female friend of mine told me that that is exactly why she loves doing it so much though.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Seze said:


> Ohh, and be careful about touching on the breast. Dont squeeze it like mad, thats rly not so hot. Imagine that she will squeeze your testicles in a vice, thats the same for us.


I'm sorry, but are comparing having your breast squeezed, to a guy having his testicles in a vice? I don't think the two are even in the same ball park.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

You clearly have no idea.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Innamorata said:


> You clearly have no idea.


I guess if we're being honest, neither of us can know for sure. However, I've seen women get hit hard in the chest area and don't seem to be in nearly as much pain as a guy who's just be kicked in the groin.


----------



## circumlocuter (Oct 2, 2011)

Apparently, as a rule of thumb, the larger the breasts the harder you can squeeze without causing pain. Probably because there is more fat tissue before the lobules within the deeper part of the breasts. Small boobs must therefore be touched rather lightly.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

It's true that you shouldn't squeeze breasts too hard.

If I'm in the right frame of mind while going down it can be a physically arousing. Most of the time I find it, at the very least, to be fun.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

The Professor said:


> What makes a guy "good" at s*x? Is it just going really fast?


No, no no no no no. No.

While some girls do like it that way, and others like it that way some of the time, it's important to keep in mind that every girl is different. Start slow and take clues from how she 'reacts'. :yes


----------



## HarrietTheSpy (Aug 26, 2010)

What makes a guy good at sex:


Listening to the girl
Trying to make the girl feel good, without pressuring her into agreeing. there is a difference between "do you like this?" and "that feels good doesn't it"
Being willing to share what he enjoys, so the girl can do it. Communicate what YOU want. Eg "Maybe you could try like this"
Ask what SHE wants, but be willing to experiment if she's uncomfortable. If she seems to like it, keep going, but remember you can always do something and then ask "do you like this?" if you're not sure
This can involve a lot of things like foreplay, what you say (either dirty talking or sweet talking), fetishes, speed, cuddles, kisses, where you touch, how much you touch, angles... there are a lot of things. Every girl is different, and so is every guy (believe it or not). Obviously there are some things most girls like, like foreplay, but you should still be communicating to find out what she likes.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

circumlocuter said:


> *Apparently, as a rule of thumb, the larger the breasts the harder you can squeeze without causing pain.* Probably because there is more fat tissue before the lobules within the deeper part of the breasts. Small boobs must therefore be touched rather lightly.


Erm, where you gettin' that info from? :sus I'm the owner of a pair that're certainly not "small" by any means, but it still hurts. And for some smaller-chested women, it wouldn't. It depends.

As a rule, I'd say just don't squeeze hard, unless it's been established that this sort of thing is something you'd both enjoy doing. They're a part of someone's body, after all-- not a stubborn mayonnaise jar.


----------



## circumlocuter (Oct 2, 2011)

phoelomek said:


> Erm, where you gettin' that info from? :sus I'm the owner of a pair that're certainly not "small" by any means, but it still hurts. And for some smaller-chested women, it wouldn't. It depends.
> 
> As a rule, I'd say just don't squeeze hard, unless it's been established that this sort of thing is something you'd both enjoy doing. They're a part of someone's body, after all-- not a stubborn mayonnaise jar.


Haha I honestly am not sure where I got it from so perhaps its nonsense. But anyways, it should be fairly obvious if it does hurt her. I always ask at some point in the relationship if I squeeze too hard.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

The Silent 1 said:


> I'm sorry, but are comparing having your breast squeezed, to a guy having his testicles in a vice? I don't think the two are even in the same *ball* park.


hehe

sorry im immature


----------



## Seze (Oct 7, 2011)

The Silent 1 said:


> I'm sorry, but are comparing having your breast squeezed, to a guy having his testicles in a vice? I don't think the two are even in the same ball park.


I have absolutelly no idea how it hurts have balls in a vice, but i know how its like if some1 squeeze my breasts !

God, tell 'em "dont do this anymore.."


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Seze said:


> Just talk about it with her. Someone likes it hard and rough and someone wants to feel like princess in a high tower. You just need to find out, whats her fantasy.
> 
> Many of us havent got vaginal orgasm just because we feel like sperm-tank. Let her feel comfortable, thats the key of success.
> 
> ...


do most girl enjoy doing it? I would enjoy doing the same for a girl.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

The Professor said:


> do most girl enjoy doing it? I would enjoy doing the same for a girl.


Do you mean giving oral sex? I really really love it, but I suppose it's different for everyone. Other factors might affect the enjoyment too... I imagine it would be absolutely exhausting if the guy needed a lot of constant pressure or if it took a long time for him (e.g. if he's used to always masturbating a really specific way. By the way everyone should avoid that, try to change up habits occasionally =P).
I think I might enjoy it as much as receiving (or more?), but in different ways.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

The Professor said:


> do most girl enjoy doing it? I would enjoy doing the same for a girl.


I think I would enjoy it if I really liked the guy. And it is hot hearing them moan lol.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Dear god, I can't read this thread any more. It's turning me on too much.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

~chokes on her tea~


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

meganmila said:


> I think I would enjoy it if I really liked the guy. And it is hot hearing them moan lol.


:ditto :um

LOL @ Ape in Space's comment.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> This. You give it pleasure, it gives you pleasure.
> 
> and this. Bewbs must be paid attention to, always!
> 
> ...


:agree I co-sign with the above. :um :tiptoe


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Seze said:


> I have absolutelly no idea how it hurts have balls in a vice, but i know how its like if some1 squeeze my breasts !
> 
> God, tell 'em "dont do this anymore.."


Yes, I never meant to imply that women don't feel pain from it, I know that, but I'm fairly certain the testicles are more sensitive to pain. Though of course it's not like someone has both body parts and can compare the two sensations.


----------



## Seze (Oct 7, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I think I would enjoy it if I really liked the guy. And it is hot hearing them moan lol.


:agree


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Seze said:


> Just talk about it with her. Someone likes it hard and rough and someone wants to feel like princess in a high tower. You just need to find out, whats her fantasy.
> 
> Many of us havent got vaginal orgasm just because we feel like sperm-tank. Let her feel comfortable, thats the key of success.
> 
> ...


Lol I think I disagree with everything you wrote. So you see all women are different as far as what they enjoy.


----------



## Seze (Oct 7, 2011)

caseyblue said:


> Lol I think I disagree with everything you wrote. So you see all women are different as far as what they enjoy.


Read it again. I just said, that he has to found it, we arent same.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey! Hey! Where'd the talk about boobs go? You guys got me out of my lurk chair


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Seze said:


> Ohh, and be careful about touching on the breast. Dont squeeze it like mad, thats rly not so hot. Imagine that she will squeeze your testicles in a vice, thats the same for us.
> 
> Also ...dont think we are enjoying sucking your penis, its not what warming us up. Most of us hate it and we are doing it just because we want to please you.





The Professor said:


> do most girl enjoy doing it? I would enjoy doing the same for a girl.


Speak for yourself about the oral sex. I enjoy it on several levels! I find it a challenge to see how turned on I can make hubby. I've found that it benefits _me_ to give the BJ before sex because it uh, um, adds to his length and girth, thus being more enjoyable for me once we switch to regular sex.

I did hate it the first time I tried it because my then boyfriend was trying to be in control of the situation. The guy needs to let the girl be in total control of the situation. Nothing like needing a breath and not being able to. Hubby lets me call the shots so I feel safe doing it, and thus enjoy it!

Oh, and yes, don't squeeze too hard. It's not a mammogram. Plus my breasts are very sore the 3-4 days before my period, definitely need soft touch at that time of month.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I think a man would be good at sex if he tried to act as though everything didn't revolve around his _penis_.


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

The Professor said:


> hahaha that's a great post. LMAO Lexington Steele! (I know of him)
> 
> What are the woman's needs and wants though? Don't you just put it in and move it fast and hard? I would figure this is enjoyable for both parties right?


Everyone woman is different. But doing it the same way each time isn't as enjoyable either. It has to vary. Some women like it fast and hard, some like it slow and tender, some like it slow and hard lol.

When you're having sex, just listen out for the noises she makes, and if she makes good noises, you know you're on the right track.. if she doesn't respond to something well you know not to try that again and to move onto something else 

I don't think that many women respond well to men acting like pornstars though, unless that's just me and my friends??


----------

